# cytotec



## kylee'smom (Jun 6, 2006)

I have read everything I could find on mdc for the last several months. Now I'm wondering where to look for statistics on risks. What are my chances of needing a D&C or having another complication. Will I have to wait longer for my next fertile phase. Stuff like that.

Anybody have any links I may have missed?

Thanks.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

I cannot answer many of the questions you asked about Cytotec. I can only speak from my own experiences with this medication. I do not, for a second, regret using Cytotec to help with the miscarriage. I was supposed to be 13 weeks pregnant and the sac only measured 5 weeks and an embryo was no longer present. It is estimated that the embryo quit develping at 3 weeks and the sac continued for another two weeks.

My cervix was completely closed and I had only very minor, brownish discharge. My MW and the ER doctor said it could potentially be a few more weeks until my body miscarried naturally. I went back to the ER the next day and had four pills inserted behind my cervix. I started cramping within a few hours. They were pretty intense, coming every 3 to four minutes and lasting between 1.5 and 2 minutes. I passed everything within 24 hours.

I went back to the doctor several times over the next two weeks for a blood test to check my hcg level and to do an ultrasound. I passed everything and did not need a d&c.

I do not regret my decision to use cytotec. This all happened on Thanksgiving. After the initial bleeding, my next normal cycle started on December 31. I sat out that cycle and when my next cycle started on January 30th, we were given the green light to try that cycle. The sitting out of one cycle was not due to the cytotec, but just the general recommendation to wait one full cycle after miscarriage before trying again.








:


----------



## kylee'smom (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm really struggling with what to do. I guess one of my issues is I have never really been under the care of an OB except for some surgery I had several years ago. I have used midwives or a gp for my other pregnancies. I don't know whether to start calling OB practices in the morning and find out what they typically do for a missed m/c or what. I don't want an OB to try to talk me in to a D&C, and that's what I'm afraid of.

I also feel like I can't put my life on hold much longer. We drive over an hour to our Waldorf school every day. It's just nerve wracking to do that while waiting for this m/c. And then my midwife told me today my body may just reabsorb it! I need a timeline. I need to be able to plan this, but I feel like I am failing my body if I don't let it do this naturally.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I used cytotec to induce labor with a late 2nd trimester loss. It worked within hours and I was able to concieve again within 3 months and carry to term.

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Lisa


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't have any links to share either, but I also had a "positive" experience using cytotec to complete my m/c. I discovered my loss thru u/s at 9wks - baby had died at 7 wks. I then waited another 5 wks to m/c naturally (light spotting the whole time but nothing significant) and finally decided to take cytotec. The process took about 9 hrs total to complete with minimal pain (nothing that couldn't be managed with ibuprofen). I considered the 1-week of bleeding afterwards as my first "cycle", and we conceived DS2 on the 2nd cycle afterwards. Absolutely no complications with that pregnancy.

So I would definitely recommend personally - but if you have serious doubts go with your gut, I was certainly nervous beforehand b/c I really wanted to go completely "natural" with this m/c, plus my doc gave me a Vicodin prescription "just in case" (I ended up flushing it down the toilet after everything was over!) - so apparently there are cases of more extreme pain. But it did work remarkably well for me.

HTH - and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I had cytotec to induce my labor for an 18 week loss, and it worked well. I hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I used cytotec on a blighted ovum measuring 8w. I was 12w+ weeks along. I was also prescribed pain pills, but never needed them.
Overall it wasn't bad, but it didn't clear out everything even after 2 rounds of cytotec. I bleed for 5w (I was too active, hiking miles every day). It took almost 3m for AF to return and almost 6m later I passed some more "stuff".
I took the pills orally, if I had to do it over I would do it vag.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

Well I had a different experience but I still do not regret taking the cytotec. I took it vaginally for a loss at 9 weeks. I did bleed heavily and I needed the codeine. I ended up in the hospital twice with heavy loss of blood and ended up needing a d&c. Due to tissue holding open the cervix so my uterus could not stop the bleeding. I think if the ER doc had given me better advice it would not have happened. Also as other women have told you that is not necessarily normal.


----------

